# Pastry Chef Wanted!!! Conrad Maldives



## jujupastrychef (May 27, 2008)

We are seeking a dynamic and enthusiastic Pastry Chef for our kitchen culinary team. Based Rangali island - Maldives, the resort features 7 dining outlets and 2 bars
To be considered for this role, candidates must 
•Have a solid experience in 5 stars deluxe international 
hotels or Michelin starred restaurant
•Demonstrate strong interpersonal, management and organizational skills 
•Be creative and have a passion for food and the hospitality industry 
•Have a hands on approach to management 
•Have a proven track record of modern pastry and bakery production and presentation
Fluent in English language is required

This is a fantastic opportunity to join one of the world leading hotels and resorts in the world. The successful candidate will receive an attractive salary + expatriate package
Single status only.

Interested candidate please send your updated CV with full details and a recent passport picture to :

[email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------

